# Romanesco: Sò più bbono



## CarlitosMS

Ciao a tutti
Me gustaría saber el significado de esta expresión que aparece en la canción "Roma capoccia" de Antonello Venditti. Un antiguo profesor de la universidad donde estudié traducción me dijo que significa "estoy más bueno", lo que me pareció una "meada fuera de tiesto" (boutade).
Espero salir de dudas con vosotros.

Vedo la maestà der Colosseo
Vedo la santità der Cupolone
E sò più vivo e sò più bbono
No, nun te lasso mai, Roma capoccia der monno infame

Saluti
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Looking at the beauty of Rome makes him feel a kinder person.


----------



## CarlitosMS

But my professor said: "I am hotter" or "I am more good looking".


----------



## Pietruzzo

I told you the way I've always understood it, i.e. "good hearted", not "good looking". But  wait for other opinions.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Hola Carlitos.  Intento traducirte la letra de la canción al español:

Veo/estoy viendo la majestad del Coliseo

veo/estoy viendo la santidad de la gran Cúpula de la Catedral de San Pedro

y me siento más vivo y  (me siento) más bueno.
Nunca te voy a dejar Roma capoccia (capital) del mundo (infame, traidor, soplòn)

Saludos.


----------



## CarlitosMS

¿Bueno en el sentido literal de la palabra o en el sentido de "guapo" o "atractivo"?


----------



## Olaszinhok

En el sentido literal de la palabra. _Bbono_ en la letra no significa guapo ni atractivo.
¿ Qué disciplina enseña tu profesor? Ahora puedes decirselo que su traducción estaba mal hecha.


----------



## bo-marco

1) Nell'italiano regionale del centro italia (Roma), bono significa buono;
2) In gergo Bono/Bona significa anche persona sessualmente attraente.

Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica
bona forever – sabrina salerno pubblica uno scatto in bikini: e’ ancora una bomba (foto)


----------



## Olaszinhok

bo-marco said:


> Bono/Bona=Persona sessualmente attraente:
> 
> Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica



Che c'entra, ovvio che vuol dire anche bello, ma non nelle parole della canzone. La domanda verteva su questo!!

Para Carlitos: si no te queda bastante claro: en "romano" y también en italiano "bono" puede significar guapo, atractivo,  bonito, hermoso, pero no tiene este sentido en la letra de la cancion que publicaste.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Grazie mille!!!



Olaszinhok said:


> En el sentido literal de la palabra. _Bbono_ en la letra no significa guapo ni atractivo.
> ¿ Qué disciplina enseña tu profesor? Ahora puedes decirselo que su traducción estaba mal hecha.



Era profesor de Civilización Italiana y dio clases de español en Bergamo (no muy lejos del motor económico y capital de la moda, Milán).


----------



## TheCrociato91

Curiosamente, el tema del doble significado de bbono/buono se parece a la diferencia en español entre ser bueno y estar bueno (aunque en italiano no cambiamos el auxiliar según el significado, sino que la única diferencia es el registro y el contexto). Claramente, como ya se ha comentado, en la canción el significado es ser bueno, no estar bueno.

Yo estudio idiomas extranjeros en Bérgamo, con lo cual igual me he topado con ese profesor.


----------

